# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  Monitoring Software FS Guard

## rdog

что скажут уважаемые  по этому продукту? -http://www.pcinspector.de/Sites/fs_guard/info.htm?Language=1

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

